#  Der kleine Patient >   Mundgeruch >

## daggili

Hallo!
Mein kleiner Sohn (5 Jahre) riecht seit wenigen Stunden stark aus dem Mund. :Huh?: 
Eine Freundin sagte, es rieche nach Rhabarber. Ich finde eher nach Plastik, scharf, sauer oder so, schlecht zu beschreiben.
Was könnte das sein? Weiß jemand Bescheid?
Danke

----------


## Schlumpfine

gugg dir mal die zähne an... mein zwerg hatte nen total verfaulten backenzahn...... beim normalen schauen nicht zu sehen... erst bei ganz genauem hin(hinten)sehen...

----------


## daggili

Hallo!
Danke. 
Nein, die Zähne sind super. Ich habe da einen schlechten Esser, der viel trinkt, aber wenig isst und oft über Bauchweh klagt...
Vielleicht ist da ein Zusammenhang?

----------


## Schlumpfine

auf jeden fall kann es da einen zusammenhang geben... geh mal zum kidoc und lass auf heliobacter pylori testen... damit hat man zb. verdauungsproblem... und lass mal schauen ob die menge der magensäure ok ist... und evtl auch ob der magenpförtner funktioniert... 
also kurz... den magen checken lassen... der kann auch im kindesalter schon probleme machen, die behandelt werden müssen, bevor sie chronisch werden... 
lg Conny

----------


## namenssuchende

also wenn es an der zahnpflege nicht liegt würde ich auch an befall oder magenbeschwerden denken. 
warst du denn mitlerweile beim arzt? 
also auch wenns blöd klingt aber meine beiden kater stinken aus dem maul, klar die putzen keine zähne, aber der eine hatte dann irgendwann keine zähnemehr - mussten alle raus und ich befürchte das es beim jetztigen kater genauso ist. abgesehen davon das es dein kind betrifft kommt mir die beschreibung bekannt vor. also ab zum doc  :s_thumbup:  *drück dir die daumen*

----------


## nightingale

...oder mal einen Blick auf die " Mandeln" werfen. 
Häufig - auch schon bei so kleinen Kindern - sind die Gaumenmandeln durch wiederkehrende Entzündungen zerklüftet, haben also Furchen/ Einsenkungen. 
Darin setzen sich gerne Essensreste hinein und müffeln dann vor sich hin. 
Hat Dein Kleiner öfter mit Mandelentzündungen Probleme oder sind die Gaumenmandeln vergrößert? 
Das könnte evtl. auch sein schlechtes Essverhalten erklären.

----------


## ottelli

Hallo Dagili,
hatte ähnliches Problem mit meiner Tochter und einer Enkelin.
Keine Ärzte hatten die Ursachen festgestellt, bis wir uns im Net informiert haben.
Meine Tochter und die eine Enkelin leiden unter Milcheiweiß-Unverträglichkeit.
Das hatten wir bei der Enkelin im Kleinkind-Alter vermutet, aber die Kinderärtztin wollte das nicht bestätigen. Beide lassen das Milcheiweiß weg, was heute bei der Nahrungsmixerei nicht einfach ist. Beiden geht es sehr gut.
Da Du Bauchschmerzen erwähnt hattest, vermute ich eine Lebensmittel-Unverträglichkeit.
Gehe zu einem guten Arzt und erwähne meinen Verdacht.
Sonst wünsche ich dem "Patienten" alles Gute.
ottelli

----------

